# Please help>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



## vh92688 (Oct 11, 2013)

Can anyone identify this bicycle? I am trying to restore it... and dont have a clue...


----------



## partsguy (Oct 14, 2013)

That looks like a '64-'69 Huffy-built bike. the serial number on the rear dropout should give you the exact year, I can decode it for you if you post it.

With all of the special trim, emblems, and the original paint gone, I can't tell you if it was a Huffy or Monark brand bike...it might even be a Belknap. It is even more difficult to determine the model. given the color, it might be a Camaro. Huffy didn't have too many dept. store contracts at this time, most of the Sears, Penny's, and Wards bikes were built by AMF or Murray. I wouldn't try to restore this to factory specs, it will cost you a lot more money and time to do and you will have to butcher a lot of nice bikes to find some of the parts. I think this would be a great candidate for a custom bike.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 14, 2013)

I looked a bit closer, it can't be a Huffy Camaro because of the frame style. This bike is from 1964 or 1965. It has the older style frame with the transitional tank and rack. Huffy started changing the frame styles in 1964 and during that era, you'll see factory bikes with older frames and newer parts or vise-versa. Thats just my observations


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 14, 2013)

I concur with around a 1965 Huffy built bike and also agree, custom may be the route to go.  You'll sink way too much money into a correct restoration and end up with a bike worth a couple of hundred dollars restored. You'd be better off starting with a complete bike of this era for a restoration although still hard to get any money out of 1960's bikes.  Here's what I did with my 1961 Huffy due to cost issues although I am changing it up again currently to a little more original but will still have custom touches.  

These are fun bikes to play around with customizing and can be made into great riders.  I changed mine out from middleweight tires/wheels to ballooners with a Shimano Nexus 3-speed rear hub.





Here's where it's headed next but still using a lot of aftermarket not original parts.  I think I have around $500 invested in everything to give you an idea of cost and the bike was free.





This bike is just my fun rider to play around with.  I've never intended it to be correct.


----------

